# Tobacco World - Oliva Cigar Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Come join us for another cigar event at our retail store in Pompano Beach, FL. Oliva will offer many deals and we'll also have raffles for free prizes. Food and drink is on us!

For more information, please visit our web site:
http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm

Tobacco World
4640 N. Powerline Rd.
Pompano Beach, FL 33073


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to add a note about our Oliva Event coming up. We are going to offer all of the same deals online as we will offer in store during the day of the event.

Buy 3 Oliva Cigars Get 1 Free (cigars will ship in humi-pouch)
Buy A Box of Oliva Get A Free Ashtray
Buy 2 Boxes of Oliva Get A Hat, T-Shirt & Ashtray

We will post a special link to our site the night before the event where you can make your purchases. The page with the above specials will be removed from our site following the event. All orders will ship out the following Monday.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

see you around 2pm


----------

